# G-LOOMIS fly rod



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>brand new never put on a rod. 9ft 12# 3pc g-loomis cross current rod with soft and hard case. asking $250.00 this is a deal. jeremy







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

is this still for sale? Ill offer $200


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

IF it is still available I would like it!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry been sold. thanks


----------

